# Gestohlenes Rad im Raum Biedenkopf/Bad Laasphe



## .jdb (27. Mai 2007)

Heute bin ich auf einer Tour in Wittgenstein mit meiner Gruppe in kleine Berghütte eingekehrt und als wir wieder starten wollten, war mein Rad verschwunden!  

Zwischen 14h und 14.30h hat sich es jemand geschnappt und ist den Spuren nach zu urteilen damit einen Waldweg runtergebrettert. Nur die Trinkflasche ist übrig geblieben...  

Passiert ist das ganze auf der Sackpfeife bei Wallau/Biedenkopf. Von dort aus kommt man leicht zum Raum Biedenkopf, Bad Laasphe und Richtung Bad Berleburg.

Das Rad ist ein umlackiertes Red Bull Stiffee FR 06. Die Farbe des Rahmens ist Orange, der Hinterbau und die Federgabel sind schwarz. 
Auf dem Rahmen sind weiße Aufkleber angebracht.

*Die Ausstattung*

Federgabel: Rock Shox Recon / U-turn 85mm-130mm

Dämpfer: Fox Vanilla R

Fahrwerk: Shimano XT

Bremsen: Avid Juicy 5

Bereifung: Sun Rims S-Type mit Schwalbe Fat Albert

Steuersatz: Specialized Enduro



















Bitte haltet eure Augen offen, wenn ihr aus der Gegend der im Thread genannten Städte kommt! Das Rad ist mir unglaublich wichtig!!!


----------



## Steinie (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo!
Erstmal mein Beileid !!!
In welche Richtung isser denn abgehauen  ?
Wer so ein auffälliges Teil klaut hat's entweder schon zerlegt oder aber irgendwo im Wald abgelegt !Haufen mit Ästen gibt's ja genügend.

Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen das einer da oben speziell zum Bike klauen hinkommt!
Werde die Augen offen halten !!!
Gruss aus Bad LA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micve (21. Juni 2007)

Wirklich schade um das Rad. 
Warum hat das Polizeipräsidium Marburg denn erst heute eine Pressemitteilung veröffentlicht? 
Das Bike dürfte doch mittlerweile zerlegt bzw. weiter weg transportiert worden sein...
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/43648/1005296/polizei_marburg_biedenkopf


----------

